
Kickstarter Hires Reporter Mark Harris to Investigte Failed Zano Drone Project - dpflan
https://medium.com/@meharris/an-unusual-commission-f5171a156a05#.ftp4o73zt
======
dpflan
Tweet:
[https://twitter.com/meharris/status/674323462740049925](https://twitter.com/meharris/status/674323462740049925)

